# Solved: dvd drive not opening



## mmorgan0105 (May 13, 2008)

We just got a new HP Pavillion a6330f with Vista in February '08. The other day we tried to put a dvd in the drive and it would not open. The green light on the front of the tower is on --I'm assuming that means it thinks there is a disc in there, but there is not. We got it open using the paper clip trick to double check to see if maybe my son tried to put something in there, but there was nothing there. We tried to open it using the commands from the menu and by pushing the button on the front of the machine, but it wouldn't open with anything except the paper clip. We tried putting a cd in there once we got it open, but it wouldn't play, giving us the message " insert disc". We followed the instructions on the HP help site (taking cover off and unplugging then plugging back in the actual drive), but that didn't work either. The system recognizes that there is a dvd drive on the computer (it is listed as drive E, I think) and my husband has used it once or twice, so it has worked before. It has Lightscribe on it, but my husband said we haven't loaded that program, yet. Is it unusual that a brand new computer of 3 months would have this problem? Are we going to have to buy a new DVD ROM and install that? I think a new computer warranty from HP is for one year, but I would hate to have to send it back to HP and be without a computer for however long it takes. Any suggestions?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like the DVD drive is flaky. I would have HP replace it under warranty asap.

Peace...


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> We followed the instructions on the HP help site (taking cover off and unplugging then plugging back in the actual drive), but that didn't work either.


Reboot after unplugging the IDE cable, then shut down and re-connect.


----------



## mmorgan0105 (May 13, 2008)

We'll try that tonight. Anything to avoid having to send it off in the mail. Although, I think we can try to take it to an authorized HP repair place, too....


----------



## mmorgan0105 (May 13, 2008)

HP sent us a firmware update that seemed to fix the problem! Thanks for the suggestions!:up:


----------

